# phillips living colors



## 2000xlt (Mar 12, 2007)

What do you think of this?

http://hight3ch.com/post/philips-livingcolors/


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesting... probably works best if you have white walls.


----------



## EricB (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, it looks like they've made it better than that Tristar bulb!
This does screw in, right? (It's hard to tell from the picture).


----------



## kanarie (Mar 21, 2007)

Its a lamp by itself (lifestyle gadget)
I think it is Cool! (cost around $180 though)
they will have more of these items in the future


----------



## Lampje (Mar 22, 2007)

More info on: http://www.lighting.philips.com/microsite/living_colors/

Edit: I've bought one. Beamshots will follow. :laughin:


----------



## Gryloc (Mar 22, 2007)

If you are unsure if you would like such a gadget, you can try something that is not as expensive. I ran into this at DealXTreme last night before I ran into this thread. It was sitting in the "LED Headlamps" section for some odd reason. For $33, you can have something similar, even if it is not as bright, or as sleek to use.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2512

It is a 5W light, so it must use some cheaper Chinese brand RGB emitter or star in there. The remote doea not allow you to scroll so finely, but it does give you preset colors and options to dim and stuff. The whole unit is also much smaller, so you can fit it into more light fixtures than that huge, bulky Phillips RGB light. With these, you may be able to afford to put one in every room of the house.

This is not the last that we will see of remote controlled RGB light bulbs...


-Tony


----------

